# Need advice: Fuji Cross 1.3 vs. Cannondale CAADX Disc 5 105 (both 2014 models)



## RossK

I need some advice. 

I live in the Chicago area and have been riding down to 40 degrees (so into November; I ride in dry and wet weather). About half of my rides are paved trail and the other half is on crushed stone (Des Plaines River Trail mostly). I have not owned a bike for many years (I'm 44) and have been using my brother's Giant Sedona DX (probably from 2006) mountain bike for the past year. I ride ~800 miles every month (in colder months, I ride indoors on a recumbent; in warmer months, I ride about 200-300 miles outdoors and the rest indoors - although I hope to continue to increase that ratio with a faster bike). Most rides outdoors are 40-50 miles. 

I planned to buy a 2014 Giant Anyroad 1, but a friend loaned me an all carbon Colnago cyclocross bike and I rode that for a few months this Fall (most rides in the 35-50 mile range). That experience told me I can ride a more aggressive bike (than the Anyroad, which is probably closer to the Sedona I've been riding). 

My budget is under $2K for the bike. I'd love to get a spare set of wheels so that I can have road and trail wheels. 

I'm going to test ride the Cannondale CAADX this Friday (will probably do a 20 mile ride) and am wondering whether anyone has compared it to the Fuji Cross 1.3 (or if you have the Cross 1.3, would love to hear from you). I'll test ride the Fuji too and compare. They're around the same price, so price isn't an issue. Any other Fuji model you'd recommend at a similar price point?


----------



## TonynTX

I can not comment on the specific models you mentioned but have experience with both brands..I own a 2014 Fuji Cross 1.1 and a Cannondale Super X(with cantis) while the Fuji has disc brakes...I do have a friend who rides the the Cross 1.3 and he loves it..I Imagine the only difference between the 1.1 and 1.3 is the components..

My Fuji is a great bike and I have used it for cross/gravel/and some light trail stuff with no issues...I believe the 1.3 has Sram Rival which I have on the Super X..zero issues with it and I prefer the Sram stuff(just a personal preference). Most of the other stuff is Fuji's branded stuff(Oval) and honestly I have no beef with any of it either...seems on par with most other oem stuff on other bike brands..

My Cannondale is the carbon version but I would imagine the geo is similar to the CaddX. I like the way the Cannondale feels and handles..other than a smoother ride sometimes I would not rate my Cannondale better than my Fuji..both bikes ride and handle great...I think this one may come down to which one feels better to you after you test ride them...honestly I do not think you can wrong with either one and think either one will serve you great and do what you want...

I have run road tires on both bikes and they both perform great on the road..


----------



## RossK

Thanks for sharing your experience! Yes, the Cross 1.1 and 1.3 run identical frames but slightly different components.


----------



## Comer

*fuji altimira CX 1.3*

RossK, 

I may be too late, I just came across this. I have a 2014 Altimira CX 1.3 like brand new I will sell for 1900 plus shipping. I will include a set of Continental Classic 25mm too. 

The frame is a 56cm. I just got divorced and got whacked. :cryin:





RossK said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! Yes, the Cross 1.1 and 1.3 run identical frames but slightly different components.


----------

